# Another Wishful Thinker.



## CrazyDave (Mar 28, 2016)

Well, I got about 5 of these, aint paid over $50 yet. lol
http://www.ebay.com/itm/1967-Schwin...963260?hash=item2814c2333c:g:p0AAAOSwoudW9bzP


----------



## Slight_Rust_is_Accepted (Mar 29, 2016)

This sums up my local craigslist.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Intense One (Mar 29, 2016)

CrazyDave said:


> Well, I got about 5 of these, aint paid over $50 yet. lol
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/1967-Schwin...963260?hash=item2814c2333c:g:p0AAAOSwoudW9bzP



Buy that one, Dave, then you can say that you have paid over $50 for one!


----------



## CrazyDave (Mar 29, 2016)

Intense One said:


> Buy that one, Dave, then you can say that you have paid over $50 for one!



ololololol...im tryin to get rid of the last two I got! 
https://swmi.craigslist.org/bik/5506772629.html


----------



## RustyHornet (Apr 2, 2016)

Lol. That guy has a shop in my town. It's mostly junk and stuff is just piled on top of each other. There is about a foot wide walk way to get to the back. Everything he has it overpriced. He just puts a high price on it an hopes someone who has no idea will come along and buy it. Look through his other auctions if you like sad humor.


----------

